# Accumulating these parts for a build ...



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Question re: parts for Raleigh JT Sig build ...*

Some of these parts were originally on my bike but I kept them before making the HUGE mistake of letting the frame slip away. 
Well, they will soon be reunited (about a week's time) and progress will be posted.

Here's what I have so far ...










Derailleurs, seatpost and other bits located. As the bike will be a "rider" no part except the frame is pristine.


----------



## PitchCrew (Sep 17, 2008)

very cool man. if you end up looking for parts shoot me a pm. we have tons lol.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Mmmm, tension disks.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Mmmm, tension disks.


Yeah - figured it should go back on the bike it originally came off of.

I could always use another one if one becomes available


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

This should arrive on Monday May 14th:










:band:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> This should arrive on Monday May 14th:


A foam bike!  Whats under there?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Rumpfy said:


> A foam bike!  Whats under there?


Raleigh Tomac replica. Carbon titanium. 19 in.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Colkervision!!!!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Nah - it's a foam bike ...


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Lookin for some "Dawg" tires for my foam bike ...

I don't think the Ritchey ZMax WCS (red compound) or Ground ControlS that I have would be the best choices for the build and the Panaracer Smoke Lite Comps are on the Mongoose. 

Scouring EBay, Craigslist, here and Retrobike but nothing so far. 

Anyplace else to look?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> Lookin for some "Dawg" tires for my foam bike ...
> 
> I don't think the Ritchey ZMax WCS (red compound) or Ground ControlS that I have would be the best choices for the build and the Panaracer Smoke Lite Comps are on the Mongoose.
> 
> ...


Need a little more patience than that, Paul. Pinkbike is the only other option. I would consider FirstFlight's Timbuk2. I love them!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Patience? Drat!
Firstflight is a great site and never looked at Pinkbike but will try both.
Thanks once again!

Should have thought of Firstflight. Just ordered a bunch of '93 MBA and '92 Dirt Rag mags from Jeff.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

I have to agree, the Timbuk 2's from First Flight are really good tires.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Yep, very nice tire - just looked at them. 
I'll have to order a few. 
Thanks yet again
Paul


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Wife says a box from TNT Shipping has arrived. 

After 31 years together she no longer asks "What's inside?"


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Edge of my seat here man!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Edge of my seat here man!


Arrived safely !!!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

I think the Doc here and Rumpfy my be brothers from a different mother.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Holy fcuk!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Wow!!! Hot dog!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Off with daughter to soccer but hopefully will get started putting things together later ...


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I can almost hear the sonic (disc) rumble. Super sweet.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Building it with XTR and Rock Shox.
Got up early to begin (it's Mothers Day so didn't want to incur extra wrath from wife) and realized that while I have 4 sets of Rock Shox Mag 21 and one Mag 20 and extra crowns with steerers in both 1" and 1 1/8" both threadless and threaded, the one I want - a 1 1/8" threaded steerer for the Tioga T- bone stem - is too long. The threaded section ends above the top of the head tube. 

Choices are:
1) re-thread and cut this steerer;
2) find someone who needs the long threaded steerer/crown and has a shorter one willing to trade;
3) use the threadless steerer with either Synchros or Tioga threadless stem

Number 3 is easiest since I have the pieces in hand or can readily get them but not sure if it will be sacrilege since I don't remember a "threadless/Rock Shox" combo. 

What say you?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I like that plan.
Thanks


----------



## ghglenn (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd throw it together threadless, so you can ride it now. Then see if you can swap with someone later and throw the threaded one on during winter down time? Cool frame BTW.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

1 or 2. Sick bike and you take shortcuts now? C'mon!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Don't worry GoB, I never take shortcuts - they're usually longer and waste time anyway. I asked in hopes I'd learn that the RS/threadless combo was in fact used at some point.

Even if I went with threadless for now, I'd be doing either 1 or 2 since all I need is the proper length 1 1/8" threaded steerer.

Torque wrenches getting a fair workout this morning:










Thanks all


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I believe i've seen one incarnation of T's Raleigh w/ threadless and a blue tioga stem. I was never a fan of 1 1/8 threaded stuff.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Colker1,
You have seen that but I believe it was with a blue Showa/Tioga suspension fork. At least that's how I remember it. 
Thanks


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Do an eBay search for Tioga atb stem...you'll find what you need.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I vaguely remember reading that the Ti on these frames was built by Litespeed, and later by Merlin. Any idea how durable these frames were? I'm guessing not very.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Vlad said:


> I vaguely remember reading that the Ti on these frames was built by Litespeed, and later by Merlin.


other way around.and one you could buy, the other you couldn't


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Vlad said:


> Any idea how durable these frames were? I'm guessing not very.


Interesting.

Why would you guess that?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Well...both of my Litespeed ones I needed to have rewelded. :|


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Litespeed are the Huffy of titanium.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Well...both of my Litespeed ones I needed to have rewelded. :|


That's most unfortunate. 
You should have reinforced those joints with appropriately tinted duct tape.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Vlad said:


> Litespeed are the Huffy of titanium.


Haha, pretty much.



CCMDoc said:


> That's most unfortunate.
> You should have reinforced those joints with appropriately tinted duct tape.


I should have, but they came to me broke. I had Mike Augspurger fix one and Steve Potts fixed the other.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Haha, pretty much.
> 
> I should have, but they came to me broke. I had Mike Augspurger fix one and Steve Potts fixed the other.


*Who?
Sound like a couple of backyard hacks!
I wouldn't let neophytes repair such rare and valuable bikes ...*


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Do an eBay search for Tioga atb stem...you'll find what you need.


Funny. Eric means NOW, just so you know. If you prefer silver to blue, PM me. I just picked one up for a specific project, but I may not use it after all.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

iamkeith said:


> Funny. Eric means NOW, just so you know. If you prefer silver to blue, PM me. I just picked one up for a specific project, but I may not use it after all.


I do. I mean as of right this moment, there is one for your bike available. I have one on mine and its actually a decent stem.

TIOGA ATB Stem Threadless 135mm 1 1/8" Blue Anodized NEW | eBay


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I do. I mean as of right this moment, there is one for your bike available. I have one on mine and its actually a decent stem.
> 
> TIOGA ATB Stem Threadless 135mm 1 1/8" Blue Anodized NEW | eBay


Not anymore ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Nice!


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

CCMDoc said:


> Not anymore ...


Awesome. That just seemed like way too fortuitous of a coincidence to let slip away.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the "heads-up" on the stem. 
Things are coming along - need a few more items like grips, bars and bar ends but progress is going well. 
Now trying to decide if I should rebuild my disk - currently has a Sun Chinook rim - or simply re-true and tension it. If someone has a correct wrench thy are willing to lend/rent, I'll certainly return it.
Thanks again and stay well
Paul


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Thanks for the "heads-up" on the stem.
> Things are coming along - need a few more items like grips, bars and bar ends but progress is going well.
> Now trying to decide if I should rebuild my disk - currently has a Sun Chinook rim - or simply re-true and tension it. If someone has a correct wrench thy are willing to lend/rent, I'll certainly return it.
> Thanks again and stay well
> Paul


Swap rims and its unlikely it'll ever true up the way it should again. 
That said, if you really want to take it on, I have the wrench for it.

That stem has been taunting me for a while, so I'm glad you nabbed it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice project. What's the story on that? I just skimmed through, but was that your frame in the past and now you've got it back?

In 91 it was all threaded. 92+ was threadless. I also need some blue bar ends if you find some extra...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Read the stickies. Outings are not kosher.


----------



## backpedal (May 22, 2004)

I might have a steerer and crown for you, if you decide to go threaded after all. Let me know what length fits best if you're interested.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Nice project. What's the story on that? I just skimmed through, but was that your frame in the past and now you've got it back?
> 
> In 91 it was all threaded. 92+ was threadless. I also need some blue bar ends if you find some extra...


I'm one step closer to finding out if in fact it is my old bike, having recently learned from where, but not whom, the most recent "previous owner" got it. Still working on finding out some further info, particularly if my LBS can find their vintage receipts especially after suffering a fire.

If I come across blue bar ends, I will pass on the info to you.
Thanks
Paul


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

backpedal said:


> I might have a steerer and crown for you, if you decide to go threaded after all. Let me know what length fits best if you're interested.


That would be great.

Head tube is about 4 1/8" long (105mm) so a steerer about 5" would be perfect or one of any length which is threaded to within 4" of the crown would work fine.

Thank you for the help
Paul


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Swap rims and its unlikely it'll ever true up the way it should again.
> That said, if you really want to take it on, I have the wrench for it.
> 
> That stem has been taunting me for a while, so I'm glad you nabbed it.


I asked for so will take your advice and not swap rims but would also like to borrow your wrench to tension/true the disk if you would allow me

Thank you
Paul


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I have to point out that I owe a debt of gratitude to scant - an honorable and honest VRCer. :thumbsup::yesnod:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Still trying to decide what to do about the Rock Shox front end:

a) go with the *threadless steerer *with *blue Tioga stem **BUT* all I have is a *silver* Tioga Alchemy headset (instead of black);

*or*

b) have the threadless *steerer* cut and *threaded* and use the black Tioga headset and T-bone stem

Other components are all 8-speed M900 XTR (derailleurs, cranks, brakes, shifters).

The crown is a Mag 21 1 1/8" (threadless at the moment) and I have both Mag 20 as well as Mag 21 and Mag 21 SLTi fork legs. Unfortunately, the too long threaded Mag 21 crown I have is 1 1/4" not 1 1/8" as I recently realized so chasing the threads down on that is no longer an option.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

scanned through the thread , what length of steerer do you need on the 1" .. i have a handfull of mag's kickin around and may be able to help


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Shiver DC:thumbsup:
I have plenty of 1" but need a threaded 1 1/8" :madman: If you have one of those, let me know. 

Decided to drop off my unthreaded steerer at the LBS for threading. Should have by Thursday. I'll feel better when I have a front end on the bike - then I can put the wheels on and maybe some old Panaracer Smoke or Ground Control S tires on until I find some Mud Dawgs and Hound Dawgs. The Timbuk IIs from First Flight are probably what I'll use when I take it for regular rides. 

Took the freehub off the disk , cleaned the cones and races, repacked the bearings and remounted the 8-speed cassette.

Coming along ... coming along ...

Still need brake and shifter cables and housing, bars, grips, bar ends  ... SPD pedals I guess (never used them - toe cips followed by Grafton Speed Traps and Onza HO pedals but never SPDs - too damn heavy ...)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

In the attached photos:

Are these bar ends Control Tech Stix?

What about the bars - Tioga or another brand with a "Tioga" sticker?

Thanks


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Control tech styx!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks Colker - the search is on.

Speaking of searches, while I look for Tioga Mud and Hound Dawgs, I'll put on a set of Psycho Ks I have and maybe ride with some Tioga Comp IIIs since they give me a bit more "clearance" as they are 1.85x26 :eekster:

Original Flite Ti saddle is still in hand so things are coming along 

Except ...

My LBS who assured me no problem threading my steerer - cross threaded it :madman: 
Luckily it was only the first 1/2" but now have bagged that idea and have a properly threaded 1 1/8" steerer/crown on the way. Question now is whether I go with the original Mag 20 legs or Mag 21. The 21s are in better cosmetic shape but all hold air well.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*While waiting on my threaded steerer/crown for my Mag 20s I decided to put a few things together just to ogle and drool a bit. I have a black vintage Dia Compe aheadset on its way while I look for a black Tioga Alchemy in case I change to build to blue Tioga threadless/Mag 21. Will need a set of silver Grafton Speed Lite brakes for that, though. For now, don't despair over the mismatched parts, I'm just anxious and had an hour to kill. *


----------



## Danielmochuelo (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome!!. I always love that frame....


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

I like the hula hoop collection.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll have you know those are VRC hoops! Hey its how I earned the money for that frame.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Not sure how people feel about photos of "improper" builds - I slapped a few parts on just to be closer to riding it while I look for the "right stuff". 

What I have on it now, improper though it may be, includes black Hyperlite bars, a Tioga stem with "through the top" cable guide, RockShox Mag 21, vintage Well-used very dirty Smoke on Sun Mistral rim laced to vintage XT hub on front and blue Tioga Tension disc with Sun Chinook/XT hub rear and vintage well-used very dirty Psycho rear. 

XTR brakes, derailleurs, cranks, Hyperglide, Flite on Tioga carbon post are all correct for the '91 at various times though the Grafton brakes is where I want to go. I have Grafton Mag Lites for the front but need some springs and bases/washers for them before mounting them.

I have Tioga bars, tires (Mud Dawg and Cousin) and disc/front wheel with XTR hubs on the way so wheels and tires are set.

The Mag 20 as well as the Tioga disc and front wheel were from my original '91 Raleigh JT Sig. Mine was built up with all XT components - back then I don't think XTR was available to the common folk. 

I have a Mag 20, 3 Mag 21s and a Mag 21 SL Ti but haven't decided whether to stick the 20 legs in the 21 crown or go with the 21s. The crown is a threaded 1 1/8" Ti Mag 21 but I also have a crown and a blue Tioga stem but no proper black 1 1/8" Alchemy headset.

What I am still looking for:

Grafton brake bits as above,
Tioga T-bone stem 1 1/8" quill, 135mm extension but NO cable guide,
Shimano SPD 737 pedals,
Control Tech Stix Lite I bar ends
Black Tioga Alchemy threadless headset 1 1/8" if I swap to the blue Tioga threadless stem/Mag 21 setup. 

So ...

Should I hold off on photos until "right"?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Should I hold off on photos until "right"?


No. Progress pics are fun for all of us along for the ride.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

I LOVE THIS BIKE!!!

Holy mackerel it rides so sweet and smooth - I forgot how good it felt!

Pictures later tonight - not best composition but for now it'll have to do.

Man am I so very happy :thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Mighty nice bikes Rumpfy and rather exqusite builds:thumbsup:

Mine is nowhere near as detail conscious nor pristine. The correct parts will find their way on board but for now there are a few "period correct" but not JT approved components as mentioned above. None of the parts are NOS, all are used - some to a greater extent than others.

*Here are some pics taken with the POS iPhone moments before its maiden ride:*


























*Here are a few during the ride:*


























*And here's a link to a brief video - sat the POS iPhone on a log*

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc160/critcaredoc/23cab83a.mp4

* Yeah I know ... But it was the first time on it and I was worried about what I might have forgotten to tighten and that my wife and daughter were out and wouldn't know where to find my body ...

Man, do I love this bike ... Did I say that already?*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words and for risking the wrath of Girlonbike for the lead. 

It really felt great and I'd forgotten how much shock absorption these discs provide. It's no less true after a bit more than an hour of riding though root and mud infested single track that is typical of the Northeast. I didn't try it over jumps or drop offs though - I think that might be pressing my luck. the Mag 21s were excellent as well with 30 lbs air in each leg. Still haven't decided on whether to put the Mag 20 legs on for "correctness" sake. 

Thanks again and thanks to all for advice and direction. 

Stay well and Happy Fathers Day. 

Paul


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I would try finding another stem... and keep riding it.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

colker1 said:


> I would try finding another stem... and keep riding it.


Just what I'm doing. Stem as well as other parts. 
Thanks


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I believe Tomac had a similar stem but w/ Ti bolts and expander.


----------



## marcel-titus (Dec 28, 2006)

WOW!

I understand these frames were made with green and blue decals?
What is the difference?
Thanks.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Many can give you a more precise answer but as I remember it was green in '91 and early '92 then blue thereafter. 

I believe all the green decal bikes were Merlin-built.

All of the Litespeed-built were blue decal bikes.

At least one of the Merlin-built bikes had blue decals placed over green. 

But I could be mistaken.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Many can give you a more precise answer but as I remember it was green in '91 and early '92 then blue thereafter.
> 
> I believe all the green decal bikes were Merlin-built.
> 
> ...


Initially, it was said only 6 Merlin built frames were made. I think more than that have been accounted for now. Estimated 60 Litespeed frames. More of those have surfaced than Merlin made frames, but not a ton more.

There are two green decal Litespeed bikes I've seen. (note different decal placement)


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Few would know better than Rumpfy so let's amend my "Green = Merlin" statement as proven by the photos.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

well.. someone put a riser bar and stubby stem on one of them..


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is such a hot bike. I would get one in a heartbeat. Lucky you! Now stop kissing Rumpfy's ass and post some pictures, sucka!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> That is such a hot bike. I would get one in a heartbeat. Lucky you! Now stop kissing Rumpfy's ass and post some pictures, sucka!




:skep:

Well, I don't know nuthin about Rumpfy's ass nor do I have any desire to find out but I think you might find some photos and a brief video in Post #66 in this thread ...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

CCMDoc said:


> I think you might find some photos and a brief video in Post #66 in this thread ...


oh yesh! Now I see. Great! What a fun looking ride.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

colker1 said:


> well.. someone put a riser bar and stubby stem on one of them..


Could have been worse. The owner of that bike contacted me and was asking how to go about putting disc brake tabs on it. I talked him out of it (at the time)...hopefully he went a different route. He wouldn't sell the bike. 



girlonbike said:


> Now stop kissing Rumpfy's ass and post some pictures, sucka!


Hey. I would not consider that ass kissing. All of you can kiss my ass if you want to.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> All of you can kiss my ass if you want to.


I think I've already addressed my disinterest in anything to do with your ass.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> I think I've already addressed my disinterest in anything to do with your ass.


Oh. Then you probably won't like 'extras' I sent you.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

:yikes::shocked::shocked:


Rumpfy said:


> Oh. Then you probably won't like 'extras' I sent you.


:yikes::yikes:
:shocked::shocked:


----------



## longfinkillie (Jan 28, 2011)

colker1 said:


> well.. someone put a riser bar and stubby stem on one of them..


And a bouncy post!


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Have a set of Grafton Mag Lites sans a few parts for the front, a single Mud Dawg and a pair of blue Control Tech Stix Lite bar ends ready to go on. A set of silver Control Techs, a set of silver Grafton Speed Controllers for the rear and Shimano SPD 737 pedals on the way.

An important part arrived today (thanks to Rumpfy) as can be seen sitting atop the bike in the following photos along with a few other doodads of value ...


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I think it went to just the right home.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

*Great weather this weekend and still lovin the Raleigh JT Sig*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I hope there's a little transition there to land on!

Also, put the Psycho up front and Smoke out back and you'll be a lot happier.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

The Psycho is easily the worst knobby I have ever ridden.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Fresh ride, by the way.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> I hope there's a little transition there to land on!


No worries, I actually land pretty light and smooth, not flat. At least I think i do ...



Rumpfy said:


> Also, put the Psycho up front and Smoke out back and you'll be a lot happier.


No tire stays in one place very long. I have quite the collection - drives my wife nuts. Actually just put Pythons on the Titus and am amazed at how well they work on slick roots. I just got a Mud Dawg and as soon as I find a Hound or another Mud I'll stick with them though have never been a fan of ANY Tioga tire. Also have some NOS Cousins too.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Vlad said:


> The Psycho is easily the worst knobby I have ever ridden.


Whatever was on my Raleigh Instinct back in the late 80s (87?) was worse, believe me


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Got the SPD 737s, proper hanger-less T-bone stem, Control Tech Stix Lite 1 bar ends, a set of Grafton Mag Lites and a set of Speed Control brakes and a single Mud Dawg (still looking for another Mud or a single Hound).

*On a completely unrelated note, I got this team photo from teammate Marco Quezada who was our team photographer and now a freelance pro in that field*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Thinking about switching to Manitou forks. Never liked them BITD but might go that route anyway. 

Threadless blue Tioga stem?


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

I thought that Tome's was riding Manitou back then??? did he switch over at some point? I see all these pics posted of him have rock shox but I swear he was the reason I bought a manitou 1 BITD. I could be mistaken though..it has been a few years.....

I'd love one of those sig models...my first MTB was a Raleigh Chill....I just got it back after 15+ years....it's not much of a bike, but it changed my life.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Started out on Manitou (Pre Answer, while still riding for Yeti), early with Raleigh (production Answer Manitou). Then moved to Rock Shox circa 91/92 (Mag20), then Tioga Showa forks 92/93 (Litespeed Raleigh, Giant), then back to Rock Shox for some time on the Judy (riding for Giant by then).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Thinking about switching to Manitou forks. Never liked them BITD but might go that route anyway.
> 
> Threadless blue Tioga stem?


Tioga T-bone threaded stem = Manitou
blue threadless Tioga stem = Rock Shox


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Some of the variations:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Swapped some parts to bring it close to one of the versions Tomac actually rode. Shimano SPD 737 pedals, proper Tioga T-bone sans cable hanger along with DL 2001bars, Control Tech Stix Lite I bar ends, Tioga disc (I've somehow accumulated three blue discs) and front wheel with Mavic ceramics shod with a Tioga Mud Dawg rear and Farmer John Cousin front and a couple of King Ti cages to round things out.

I have the Grafton Mag Lites for the front and Speed Controllers for the rear but need a few small bits for the former and straddle cables for both.

Looking for another Dawg at some point and maybe a set of silver Control Tech Stix Lite I in silver

and while Rumphy is looking the other way ... I'll steal his Tioga Carbo seat post.

Thunderheads are threatening but I thought I'd quickly wheel out the "JT Sigs" for a quick photo shoot before the deluge begins.

Yes I realize I still need an early Pro FRO and C-26 and I have been looking for the first (unlikely to ever have the second) but here is what I have. Two are race-able, the other is nearing completion to original specs and wil be as well in original JT format. The Ti will is gradually getting back towards one of my race versions (waiting on 3DV Grafton Speed Controllers soon to arrive and CK 3DV headset which is sitting on my bench).


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

CCMDoc said:


> Swapped some parts to bring it close to one of the versions Tomac actually rode. Shimano SPD 737 pedals, proper Tioga T-bone sans cable hanger along with DL 2001bars, Control Tech Stix Lite I bar ends, Tioga disc (I've somehow accumulated three blue discs) and front wheel with Mavic ceramics shod with a Tioga Mud Dawg rear and Farmer John Cousin front and a couple of King Ti cages to round things out.
> 
> I have the Grafton Mag Lites for the front and Speed Controllers for the rear but need a few small bits for the former and straddle cables for both.
> 
> ...


Nice little line up. Three blue Disks!? Let me know if you want to trade one for a 32h T-Disk Pro. I like the look of the blue ones better, even though they hold up worse.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

I like the steel mongoose.. low and long.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Nice little line up. Three blue Disks!? Let me know if you want to trade one for a 32h T-Disk Pro. I like the look of the blue ones better, even though they hold up worse.


Nice!!!

I'll have to give that some serious consideration


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Went for a nice, long, technical ride today.

Swapped some Grafton Speed Controllers onto the front and the aforementioned SPD 737 pedals, Mud Dawg rear/Cousin front tires, King cages, proper bar, stem.and bar ends.

I have a set Ringle skewers and the Grafton Mag lites that will find there way on (as soon as I either find or have made some spring cups for the Mags). Mag 20s to be fitted while I look for a Manitou 1 (already have a crown with a threaded 1 1/8" steerer for it).

*QUESTION: I have a set of 4 perfect Grafton Speed Controllers in black - the type with the "L" pad holder and Dia Compe screw-on pad studs. Put these on front& rear or keep these silvers for the rear and the put the Mag Lites on front whenI find/make spring cups?*


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

39 hours after starting my day, I had but a short time of riding light left.

The battle between the couch and a beer vs. mosquitoes, 90 percent humidity/86 degrees temperature and suiting up ...
Was won by the latter.

iPhone POS propped up on a storm-shattered log, a few shots snapped and an exhilarating ride on this fabulous bike then it was too dark for me to see, but no problem for the Mosquitos.

Oh well, terrible storms coming so the next few days rides will likely be relegated to something else ... Or not.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Bonus points for helmet and jersey use! You need some Poobahs.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Bonus points for helmet and jersey use! You need some Poobahs.


If ya got it, use it ...

If you come across a pair around size 8 1/2 - 9 1/2 let me know. Foot fungus contamination optional.


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

ok guys, I wasnt sure where to put this..so...since I've been wathching htis thread (always been a tomac fan and a raleigh chill was my first MTB).....I got a bike off craigslist last night and in all the paperwork was a poster/brochure for raleigh bicycles from 1993 with John tomac sig frames in it....so who wants this thing? I dont want to sell it, just give it to a good home that will be alongside one of the bikes from it....I'd take a trade for it (i build vintage bikes so any cool tidbit part will do).
but really just want to find it a good home.
so...any takers?


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

syklystt said:


> ok guys, I wasnt sure where to put this..so...since I've been wathching htis thread (always been a tomac fan and a raleigh chill was my first MTB).....I got a bike off craigslist last night and in all the paperwork was a poster/brochure for raleigh bicycles from 1993 with John tomac sig frames in it....so who wants this thing? I dont want to sell it, just give it to a good home that will be alongside one of the bikes from it....I'd take a trade for it (i build vintage bikes so any cool tidbit part will do).
> but really just want to find it a good home.
> so...any takers?


Me absolutely - but I would like to pay you for it.

Paul

I will PM you with contact info


----------



## syklystt (Mar 31, 2010)

got yer info....sending away....you can pay postage if you want....just paying it forward cause I dont need it now.


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

syklystt said:


> got yer info....sending away....you can pay postage if you want....just paying it forward cause I dont need it now.


Awesome!
Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Rumpfy said:


> Bonus points for helmet and jersey use! You need some Poobahs.


Corrected that deficit.


----------

